

Ask HN: What can Search Engines Crawl? - DanielBMarkham

Let's say I have a site that provides dynamic data, for our example let's say stock prices, to web consumers. Because this data is so dynamic, I'm using JSON to pull it from a server and Javascript to stuff it into an empty html file.<p>My question: What do the crawlers see when they visit? A blank page? Or do they execute the Javascript on page load and get the dynamic material as well?
======
oscardelben
if they don't understand javascript, they'll see the page as if you would
disable javascript.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I'm guessing he had that one sorted, no offence.

Google definitely does some javascript parsing but I don't know how much. You
could try dropping in some "googlewhacks" (unique strings) that you can then
try and find on your search engine of choice.

